# Yoga



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm becoming very interested in starting yoga. I want to know...is it super difficult? How often do you do it? Should I take a class or watch a DVD at home? What are the benefits (especially for riding?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I do yoga and meditation daily. I have anxiety and it helps to calm me, but I've also noticed that it has helped with my balance, flexibility, and strength. Just a little bit, but I've only been doing yoga for a short time. It is difficult at first, but as your body gets used to it, it'll become easier and it will actually feel very good. I just use a video at home (no need for a dvd, Youtube is full of free yoga videos), but whether or not you want to take a class is up to you.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I looked up just some poses for Yoga online in Google and good results came out.
It helps relax me and loosen my muscles.
Some are hard, and others are easy. 
I usually do them at night and in the mornings.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I'm a yoga junkie, I guess you could call it. I take a hot yoga class every week as well as a regular class, then on my off days I have a little yoga plan based off of YouTube videos that call to me. I've even made my own calming/ empowering playlist for these sessions....

Any amount of yoga will be helpful though! Not only will you increase your balance, strength and core seat for riding, but your mind will be worked as well, it will help calm the mind and add patience, and even helps you hold yourself with a stronger self image. 

Overall, it's great. Even if you just do it once a week (some think I'm a bit overkill, and that's ok) it will be really beneficial!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Difficulty, just like most exercises, depends on the difficulty. Some poses are hard, others are not so much. How often you do it depends on what kind of shape you're in, and what you're looking to get out of it.

It helps tone and is particularly good for core muscles, in my opinion. It also helps to stretch you out.

Whether you do a class or watch a DVD is really just personal preference.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been doing yoga for years. It's helped me keep flexible and kept my core super strong.

I don't take classes but have watched hundreds of videos and use Roku for new moves and breathing tequniques.

Type in yoga pose cards or go to yoga cards.com for some good ideas! There's several called yoga fitness that have a good basic flow with inhale/exhale timing that I do daily.

Go for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm new to yoga but loving it! I got hooked thanks to doyouyoga.com's 30-day yoga challenge. I didn't complete the challenge....because I eventually got comfortable enough to sort of build my own flows and sequences of stretches that make me feel best. Try these links for some great videos good for beginner/intermediate yogis: 

doyouyoga.com <--- just a blog but they have some video etc




 <-- the first day of the above blog's yoga challenge. I love the instructor they have doing it and the first few days were enough to have me wanting more yoga in my life. 
Yoga For Beginners | DoYogaWithMe.com <--I haven't used any of the videos here yet but there are PAGES on PAGES of free full length classes. Pretty awesome! 


I've ridden for years and started doing some yoga last year and noticed an improvement in my posture and ability to calm myself. Unfortunately I'm coming back from a couple months away from riding but now yoga is helping me to stay toned, get back into riding shape and most importantly stretch out sore riding muscles. 

Anyone else heard of the upcoming myyogapro.com? I supported it on kickstarter and can't wait for it to launch!


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Yoga is great! Keeps you flexible and balanced. I do it 3-4 times/week. I prefer to do it at home because I find I get a better work out alone, too distracting to be in a class.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I love my yoga and it has made me a better rider. There are numerous types of yoga and you may find one you love. I went to classes for about a year and now practice at home. My advice go take a couple of classes to learn how to correctly do the poses. I am a junkie and admit it when it comes to yoga.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I actually try to Yoga often. Never did a class but I use the Wii Yoga games, if you have a Wii board it even tracks your progress on your balance and stuff.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Yoga has helped me loose the strain and tension above my hips and waist. Riding 6 days a week and being older - I'm not the flexible person I was when I was 20.
I aim for 3-4 times a week, about half hour each time.


----------

